# Zykluszeit eine CPU 315-3DP



## titinparma (21 August 2007)

hallo leute,
wie kann ich meine zykluszeit verändern bzw. beeinflussen und wo kann ich das machen wenn möglich
danke


----------



## MSB (21 August 2007)

Verringern grunsätzlich nur durch umprogrammieren, z.B. Bausteine bedingt ausführen,
Befehlsanzahl reduzieren, Schleifen verringern ...

Quasi konstante Zykluszeit: OB35 anstelle OB1 verwenden.

Wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten wären mir auf Anhieb nicht bekannt,
aber interessehalber, was ist der Hintergrund der Frage :?:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

Man kann in der Hardwarekonfig unter (Zyklus/Taktmerker) eine Mindestzykluszeit einstellen, also die SPS langsamer machen. Schneller, siehe MSB.


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Man kann in der Hardwarekonfig unter (Zyklus/Taktmerker) eine Mindestzykluszeit einstellen, also die SPS langsamer machen. ...



Geht das doch? Ich habe letztens hier im Forum gesagt bekommen das ginge nur bei der 400


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

Uuuu, muß mal nachsehen, da ich Speed7 drin hab und die als 318 konfiguriert wird, akk es sein, daß es bei 318 und 400-ern geht, Moment.

PS: Zotos hat Recht, bei der 315 ist das ausgegraut, bei der 318 geht es, somit auch bei der Speed7 und wohl dann auch bei den 400-er SPS.

PS2: Bisher war mein Problem immer "Schneller machen",  nicht langsamer .


----------



## klaly (24 August 2007)

@titinparma, 

OB1
...
      CALL  "WAIT"        // sfc47
       WT:=30000         // warte 30.000µs, 30ms
...

Damit kannst du deine Kiste runterbremsen. 
Wenn 30ms nicht reicht, einfach den Wait mehrfach aufrufen.

mfG. klaly


----------

